# Adire Audio??



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

ADIRE AUDIO website and trademark EARN A 5% referral!!! - eBay (item 220354213398 end time May-01-09 15:50:42 PDT)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

:laugh: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/sales-feedback-forum/37546-robot-underground.html
:laugh:


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Now if that damn Nigerian Prince would just deposit my money.................


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It would cost at least as much of the eBay auction to repair the company's reputation. IMHO of course.

Scott


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like how they're talking about the purchaser making new Adire Audio products. Then at the bottom, they tell you to "Get Educated. Start with _The Loudspeaker Cookbook!"_


----------

